#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Free Spells >  >  >  Questions About General Spells.

## CV91

First off I'd like to make a few things clear, I'm not the most rich person ok, so I can't afford all of these herbs and such with that being said now I'd like to ask you a question; can chanting a few lines of written word or should I say mantras?; Over and over be just as powerful as spells that have materials or construction to add more strength to them such as herbs, candles, or anything similar?

----------


## Belphebe

Yes, a spell written on a piece of paper chanted and burned works just as well.

----------


## Plarkenstorf

> First off I'd like to make a few things clear, I'm not the most rich person ok, so I can't afford all of these herbs and such with that being said now I'd like to ask you a question; can chanting a few lines of written word or should I say mantras?; Over and over be just as powerful as spells that have materials or construction to add more strength to them such as herbs, candles, or anything similar?


Read up on some chaos magick, it seems pretty economical.

----------


## Gazeeboh

It doesn't really matter what you do or how you do it. Not even what you do it with.

All that matters is that you do it and it works. Don't fall prey to the magic consumer market. You don't need to buy wolfsbane for 29.99 (great deal by the way) in order to do some spell you got out of that really expensive grimorie you just bought of of Amazon.com.

Find a system. Plug in. Do magick. Swallow your own tail.

----------


## Vastarien202

Absolutely. I use Sigils for most of my Work, and they have never yet failed me.
You can make really cool looking parchment paper and ink with instant coffee.
I made a scroll-case for mine out of a tin for mashed potatoes! You really don't need tons of expensive stuff to do Magick, but little touches DO make a difference. If you can't afford incence, try burning sugar and powdered cinnimon, or even a cheap air-freshener spray. I've even made offerings of Kool-aid and Gummi worms, and my spell worked perfectly. Basicly, don't lose heart because you don't have cash. This has always been an Art of the have-nots, not the wealthy.

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

In my honest opinion, most of the herbs, candles, etc. used in rituals are unnecessary. Magick is a frame of mind. The herbs, candles, etc. are all just tools used to help you achieve a certain state of focus and to help guide your mind down a certain course of thought. Even the Incantations are just words. This is why the majority of people try magick and see no results. They simply move through the motions and expect that... BOOM.. wish granted. All of those gestures, material objects, incantations, etc. are just a crutch to help beginners reach a certain state. The majority of it is only useful for the symbolism behind it. But if you don't have the particular perspective while performing said rite, its all for nil. Real magick can be performed with nothing but a thought...  :Wink:  (In the right state.) Its all just a road that leads to the destination.

Truth and Wisdom,
~Veritas

----------

